# The Haunt at Hill House 2009



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

New Album just created with pics of the 2009 Haunted Trail and the Hill House Haunt

View album pictures here: http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=470


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Nice soundtrack - do you have that playing as part of the display?

I like the skellies playing on the rocker and the little guy on the bike


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

RoxyBlue said:


> Nice soundtrack - do you have that playing as part of the display?
> 
> I like the skellies playing on the rocker and the little guy on the bike


The sound track is what I created for the Kreepy Kids playground on the Haunted Trail through the woods, I have several like that one (12 or so) that play in a loop. The playground comes to life for 4 minutes when someone hits a motion sensor on the trail then goes to sleep. All kiddies need their sleep.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers (Jan 25, 2009)

looks great!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks,

Not as creepy as yours Bloodshed. We had actors a few years back in the Haunted Trail but it is so hard to find time anymore to pull it all off. I have a lot of animatronics but the weather was terrible. Next year I will have a crypt built to keep things dry.


----------



## Optym (Oct 27, 2009)

That first video would stop me in my tracks!! That is great (trying to figure out how you did that for next year  very nice work


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Optym said:


> That first video would stop me in my tracks!! That is great (trying to figure out how you did that for next year  very nice work


Thanks,

It's pretty easy to setup actually and lets the whole thing kinda float freely.

The FCG rig is made of thin square aluminum tubing with a length of 3/4" PVC attached to the top. The base is a 10 ft. 1/2" steel conduit with the top 2 ft' bent over at 90 degrees. The FCG rig slides over the bent section then the whole thing is slid into a 6 ft. length of 3/4" rigid conduit pounded into the ground and secured with bolts. All the conduit is painted flat black. I use 2 screw type florescent black lights in clamp-on reflector sockets pointing almost straight up at her. The outsides of the reflectors are also painted flat black to hide them from view.


----------



## madmomma (Jul 1, 2009)

Great looking haunt...love the lighting effects!!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

madmomma said:


> Great looking haunt...love the lighting effects!!


Thank you, This is the first year I used small low voltage spot lights and I was really happy the way they worked out. Next year I will have more time to play with colors and a few more.


----------



## Psyc0 Walrus (Sep 1, 2009)

looks good but your props look a little to stiff i think maybe next year try a different method? but still looks good


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

man thats so cool absolutely love the lil skelly's palying looks great


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Thanks eveyone, I was a little stiff too after a week of cold rain....rigor mortis setting in.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

I think the stiffness looks cool gives them some crazy movement's exspecially the chair one


----------



## halloween71 (Aug 9, 2007)

So Freakin Cool!!!!


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

halloween71 said:


> So Freakin Cool!!!!


Thanks, It was a lot of work with the bad weather and everything there just wasn't enough time to put out all my props but everyone liked it.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Looks like a lot of fun and I love that creepy soundtrack!


----------



## HauntCast (Jul 25, 2008)

The skeletons on the teater totter is very cool.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Devils Chariot said:


> Looks like a lot of fun and I love that creepy soundtrack!


Thanks,

We did have fun and the kids didn't mind the weather at all. It is a little work to make the sound tracks, finding a decent source to work with and then playing with the speed and pitch. I now have a collection of those tracks.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

HauntCast said:


> The skeletons on the teater totter is very cool.


I first saw that at another local haunt but it was a lot smaller and static. I just made it kiddie size and then I just had to make it move


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Lol I think it's great you had the one skeleton rocking the chair for the other one


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Oct 3, 2009)

Ghoul Friday said:


> Lol I think it's great you had the one skeleton rocking the chair for the other one


Thanks, Of course! It's actually the brother pushing his little sister, so hard to tell with out hair and skin The spiders have fun riding too.


----------

